# Garden report



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Anyone with a garden has probably harvested a few things so far. In the spring I got a fair amount of asparagus & rhubarb. More recently lots of leaf lettuce & Swiss chard and a few onions. The zucchini will be ready in a few days. The peas & yellow squash are about 2 weeks away from producing. Lots of small tomatoes. The butternut squash & pumpkins will be ready in the fall.

L & O


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

I just dug a hill of red potatoes, they were a little on the small side but oh so good. Were finally getting the rain and warm weather so things should really start growing now.


----------



## henryboy32 (Feb 9, 2000)

The strawberries have dwindled down for me and asparagas is recuperating for next year with stalks up to 5 feet high. Tomatoes are growing tall but I was pinching back flowers and shoots until about now. Onions are doing well. Summer squash, zuccinni and green beans are about to flower out. Sweet corn is above the knees. Acorn squash and butternut squash are doing well. Pumpkins are well as well.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Strawberries were good this year. My tomatoes, cukes, and peppers are looking good. I cut back on the different kinds of veggies this year.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I should've mention that the best thing that I have growing in my garden are snapping turtles. About 2 weeks ago I found a snapper laying her eggs in my garden. After she left I covered the area with a plastic milk crate to protect the eggs. Baby snappers sometime after Labor Day

L & O


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Mustard Greens, Leaf Lettuce has been great this year. Tomatoes are looking good. I did'nt grow any sweet corn this year The Racoons and Deer just ruin it. So now the Deer have decided they love green beans. Kinda looks like a bunch of green sticks coming out of the ground.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

how do you guys keep anything in your garden???!?!

Everytime we plant one, its like someone told the deer to come and get it. Tomatoe plants, corn, cucumbers, almost anything we try planting ends up deer food. The last year we had a garden, i don't think we got a ear of corn or more then a half dozen tomatoes due to deer. Any suggestions on how to stop them???


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Try planting things that deer dont like. Problem is that they will eat any thing. Ive tried in the past playing a radio all night with some success. the racoons can be trapped and dispached.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Jeremy - put little bars of white soap in cloth bagies and tie on stakes around garden and on small fruit trees. "Ivory" works very well here.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I have heard that snappers sometimes don't hatch out until the next year. Last year I buried about a dozen snapper eggs in my garden about 6' from where the eggs were buried this year. About half hatched shorthly after Labor Day. My garden gets lots of sun so I hoping that I can report their hatching in about 2 1/2 months.
The zucchini are almost ready.

L & O


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Next year, really? I never new that. I will have to do some searching with google tonight. I would have figured they would be born in the spring. Ya learn something new everday.


----------

